# White interior bottom cover replacement



## Arnthor (9 mo ago)

Hi guys!

The white interior had been holding up well until recently when a mix of rainy days and new clothes resulted in bad dye stains, mostly on the bottom part of the driver seat.

We've taken the car to various detailers without any noticeable success.

Is it possible to replace only the bottom part of the seat or would the whole seat need to be replaced? And if it's possible to replace only the bottom cover does any one know the price?


----------

